# Neuer Wolverine-Darsteller: "Verf***t nochmal, castet ihn einfach!"



## Christian Doerre (14. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Neuer Wolverine-Darsteller: "Verf***t nochmal, castet ihn einfach!"* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Neuer Wolverine-Darsteller: "Verf***t nochmal, castet ihn einfach!"*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. April 2022)

Nix dagegen wenn er etwas Muskelmasse drauflegt.


----------



## Nico69l1 (14. April 2022)

ich möchte wolferine als schwarze frau! mit damenbart! und raketenstöckelschuhen. wobei stöckelschuhe ja durch die explizite betonung des gluteus maximus nichts als eine sexistische manifestation weiblicher anpassung an männliche, sexuell induzierte ästhetik darstellen. schwierig.


----------



## BubbaSmith (14. April 2022)

Pablo Schreiber ist glaub ich zu groß für wolverine. daniel redcliff mit mehr muskel masse könnte passen. aber mein favorit ist einfach tom hardy allein wegen der körper haltung und die muskelmasse passt auch


----------



## Chroom (15. April 2022)

Bitte nicht diesen Milchbubi Radcliff (und ja er sieht für mich auch als  erwachsener wie einer aus) 
Wie zum Teufel kommt man bei Wolverine auf Harry Potter  
Tom Hardy allerdings könnte Ich mir sehr gut als Wolverine vorstellen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. April 2022)

BubbaSmith schrieb:


> Pablo Schreiber ist glaub ich zu groß für wolverine. daniel redcliff mit mehr muskel masse könnte passen. aber mein favorit ist einfach tom hardy allein wegen der körper haltung und die muskelmasse passt auch


Und der ist widerum schon zu alt. Man möchte langjährig mit jemanden planen, und da muss schon junges Blut um die 30 her.


----------



## MarcHammel (15. April 2022)

Chroom schrieb:


> Bitte nicht diesen Milchbubi Radcliff (und ja er sieht für mich auch als  erwachsener wie einer aus)
> Wie zum Teufel kommt man bei Wolverine auf Harry Potter
> Tom Hardy allerdings könnte Ich mir sehr gut als Wolverine vorstellen.


Es gab viele Schauspieler, denen man Rolle X und Y nicht zugetraut hätte und trotzdem haben sie ihre Sache gut gemacht. Ich würde da nicht vorschnell urteilen. 

Und Radcliffe ist ein durchaus guter Schauspieler. Bisher hat mir sein Schauspiel immer gut gefallen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. April 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (15. April 2022)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratulation, er kann schmutzig aussehen und einen Bart haben.
Wolverine-Material!
Was die ganzen angeblichen Fans vergessen ist der Fakt, das Wolverine nicht nur recht klein ist in den Comics, sondern auch unglaublich gedrungen und muskulös, praktisch so etwas wie ein menschlicher Pitbull.
Das wird Radcliffe nicht schaffen, er ist ektomorph wie aus dem Bilderbuch.
Warum nicht gleich Zach Galifianakis?
Bart, schmutzig und muß genauso trainieren für die Rolle...


----------



## matrixfehler (19. April 2022)

Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach war Harry Potter einfach nur kacke.
Nicht aufrund der schauspielerischen Leistungen, die waren bestimmt toll.
Aber ich wurde "gezwungen" mir alle Filme anzuschauen und was da an haarsträubenden und miesen Storys zusammengeschrieben wurde... oh weh. 
Die Schauspieler haben sicher Potenzial und ich würde die nicht auf eine Rolle beschränken. Sieht man ja an "Hermine"...


----------

